

Is Obama a Mac and Clinton a PC? - justinwhitefoot
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/04/technology/04link.html?ex=1359867600&en=02cb151437cd9f9e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
altano
Everyone I know is supporting Obama, which would seem to support this idea as
well. That still doesn't make it any less stupid or off-topic. Please pg, add
a link to vote "irrelevant."

------
Prrometheus
Not upvoting. I've devoted weeks of my time to the Paul campaign and even I am
getting tired of politics.

~~~
andreyf
I wonder how much of the Paul campaign is going to come out of this primary
disillusioned with politics...

~~~
DanielBMarkham
(off topic)

I imagine a lot of folks on all sides are going to be disillusioned with
politics this time around. We've seen a lot of grass roots guys, but the
political machines don't seem to be paying that much attention to them.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Past Ron Paul types got worse treatment. Consider Goldwater in 1960 or Reagan
in 1976. Also, consider what Reagan seemed to be when he was establishing his
libertarian street cred, versus how he ended up governing -- if the primary
campaign didn't disillusion Paul supporters, the Paul administration would
have it covered.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Trying to keep this non-partisan, it seems that big pieces of the base of each
party came out with their own guy this time around. There was Huckabee for the
evangelicals, Paul for the A/W Libertarians, and Obama for the black vote. I
guess you could even count Clinton with the feminists. In the past, each of
these goups were considered the bedrock of their parties. The primary was so
open that each group had their own guy, but in general it didn't seem to
matter much. Machines beat bases.

You are right that there is a huge difference between the way a politician
runs and the way he governs. That's probably a good thing. I think with
emotions so high over various issues people are going to be dissapointed when
they don't get the simple answer they wanted, no matter who they choose.

------
DaniFong
I don't know if this bothers anyone else as much as it bothers me, but Obama
and Clinton aren't the only remaining democrats. Mike Gravel is still in this,
despite the incredibly disrespectful treatment he's taken from the media.

